# VE7 Pro: Do you need an elicenser? And why VE7 on one computer?



## onfireee (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I'm trying to understand more about the advantages of having VE7 Pro in your setup. Is there any reason to incorporate it into a Logic template, using only one computer (I have no secondary computers in my setup). 

Also, do I need a Vienna key/e-licenser equivalent to use VE7Pro? I emailed the company, and I couldn't get a straight answer out of them actually, haha. Very odd. Appreciate any insight you might have!


----------



## musicalweather (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes, you do need the Vienna key to run VE Pro. Don't know if there's an equivalent. Having VE Pro on the same machine as my DAW (DP) made a big difference -- I was basically free to load as many plugins as I wanted, which was not the case in DP. DP would crash after too many plugins were loaded.


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2021)

yes an elicenser like those by Steinberg will do as well... a good reason to have it on one computer is the fact that you can load it with all the plugins you need, and let it there while you switch projects in Logic (as long as they need the same configuration), and all you have to do is re-connect Ve-pro


----------



## YuyaoSG (Feb 27, 2021)

You should check out Anne-Kathrin Dern's Youtube channel. She is a wonderful film music composer in LA. She mentioned the advantages of VEPro in her template 1


----------



## onfireee (Feb 28, 2021)

YuyaoSG said:


> You should check out Anne-Kathrin Dern's Youtube channel. She is a wonderful film music composer in LA. She mentioned the advantages of VEPro in her template 1


Yaaass! Her channel is veritable goldmine of info. Love it!


----------



## Kent (Feb 28, 2021)

There are a number of similar threads here from not too long ago, if you want more information


----------



## FrankieD (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I just checked out Anne-Kathrin Dern's video's on youtube and they are superb. Another thing to keep me from writing music..lol.


----------

